# Solar Hot Water Heater Problems



## jausten09 (Apr 3, 2018)

Problem with 160 liter tubular solar hot water heater in Upper Ajijic Chapala
Believe me I have called other local companies and received no advice or help. Had a well known solar man who installed an extensive system in my house 2 years ago. During the first year, the copper condenser tubes (about 7 inches long) corroded and it was leaking water out of the rubber 0 rings at the top. It became a big mess, all green mold and unsightly calcium deposits which I cleaned up.
The contractor convinced me that I was not using enough salt in the filter system which caused the water to be acidic and I paid 1800 plus tips 
for the condenser tubes which were now replaced with stainless steel 
and not copper. Within six months, the problem repeated itself despite my making 
sure filters and salt were up to date. The contractor again replaced 3 or 4 tubes, saying he had never seen this before and upon testing the water found it to be acidic, (he claimed) too acidic for the system. A third time he again replaced the condenser tubes and this time said, he would not maintain the system. That no warranty would cover this. I asked him if acidic water from the city was the problem and as he stated, "nothing could be done to remedy the situation", why did he not test the water beforehand. The reply was twofold, "I have never seen this before and if I told customers, I needed to test the water, I would lose customers". What can I do? If there is no remedy Iwould like the system to be taken out (a big job) and feel it is his responsibility to do so. A lot of piping and holes need to be repaired never mind the painting. Any helpful suggestions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

“Condenser tubes“? 
Do you mean the heat tubes?
What brand and model is your system? Dry tube or wet tube type? System designed for pressure?
Perhaps more information would help others to offer suggestions.


----------



## jausten09 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thermosol. dry tubes with tank on top. The copper condenser tubes attach to the upper tank where the rubber 0 rings are where the leaks are coming from. I don't know what you mean by designed for pressure. I have called other companies and they state they may have lime build up but not corrosion and while Thermosol will take out the system and give me back half of the money, it does not include my paying for the first replacement of condenser tubes and any repair work to the house which has pipe holes and needed paint work. The mold and calcium spill has also ruined the painted floor.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jausten09 said:


> Thermosol. dry tubes with tank on top. The copper condenser tubes attach to the upper tank where the rubber 0 rings are where the leaks are coming from. I don't know what you mean by designed for pressure. I have called other companies and they state they may have lime build up but not corrosion and while Thermosol will take out the system and give me back half of the money, it does not include my paying for the first replacement of condenser tubes and any repair work to the house which has pipe holes and needed paint work. The mold and calcium spill has also ruined the painted floor.


I also have a ThermoSol solar hot water heater. I don't think mine has any copper heat exchangers however. It just has the double glass tubes using gravity to push hot water to the top of the tank and cold water to the bottom of the tubes. The O-rings where the glass tubes seal to the tank also leak on my system. It started at Year 6, just after the 5 year warranty ran out. I have been ignoring it since it just drips on the roof and is not too severe yet. I plan to replace the O rings if I can find them, so I am glad to hear that ThermoSol is still selling solar systems in Mexico.


----------



## jausten09 (Apr 3, 2018)

Update: I had the water tested by a lab and the acidity was 6.5. The warranty that was sent to me afterwards (not with the original paperwork which stated frame, tubes and tank covered for 5 years) says "warranty is void if water is below 6.5 acidity". I had another company come in and they said it was the manifold in the tank. I may have to go through a lawyer since Thermosol refuses to honor the warranty.


----------

